# help if you can



## 106863 (Sep 4, 2007)

MY 1975 motorhome is in need of a nearside front chassis leg if any one knews where i can get one and not an arm and leg price.my garage says this would be better than trying to weld yet to me it can yet hard to find anyone to do it for me any answers and help please.i know a 35 year old needs more than younger motorhomes my transit ci motorhome is my pride being disable i am now unable to go out or go to my favourate campsite if anyone can help please thank you


----------



## dillon (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Bigwig
you can try this link
www.baconsdozen.co.uk/motorhome/transit.htm
dillon


----------

